# Electric fans and 4 core radiator



## GTO1965 (Apr 28, 2014)

I live in Arizona and have a 65 GTO with a 4 core radiator and a 428. I was debating getting a electric fan(s) and I was told that with a 4 core radiator a 'pusher' fan is better than a 'puller' because of the thickness of the radiator. Problem is I have no room in front of the radiator for a pusher! Anybody out there have any thoughts???


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

I had overheating problems with my 64. Completely solved with a Griffin 2-row 1.25 inch tube aluminum radiator & stock 19.5 inch fan.


----------



## GTO1965 (Apr 28, 2014)

Is a aluminum radiator that much better than the big 4 core radiator??


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

You'll get a barrage of opinions on that question. All I can tell you is in my case, the aluminum is doing what my 4 core brass/copper was not doing...keeping the engine cool. I prefer aluminum


----------



## GTO1965 (Apr 28, 2014)

How much did you pay for your aluminum radiator???
I am debating putting the money into one or a electric fan (probobly a puller)....


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

I went with Griffin primarily because I believe the 1.25 inch tubes are important and because I read plenty of good reviews on this and other Pontiac forums. That said, there are aluminum radiators to be had for much better prices than Griffin. I paid about $650 and I sourced it through Summit (got a discount that way). Mine is polished aluminum so that was about $100 extra (maybe more, can't remember).

I'm sure some of these other guys will provide other sources for better prices. Regardless of where (if you do buy aluminum) you buy do some research on the importance of tube diameter. Also, more rows is not necessarily a good thing.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Aluminum radiators do tend to have better thermal characteristics than copper but they tend not to last as long as their copper counterpart. The other thing the modern replacement radiators have going for them (and I'm making a bit of an assumption here) is that they are cross flow radiators not vertical with a top and bottom tank. GM went with the cross flows in the GTO in '68 (if I recall correctly) because they determined them to be more efficient. GM stuck with copper for a reason. They had to carry a warranty on their cars and copper was proven to be durable and resistant to corrosion.


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Koppster said:


> I had overheating problems with my 64. Completely solved with a Griffin 2-row 1.25 inch tube aluminum radiator & stock 19.5 inch fan.


I did the same with a universal Griffin 2 -row with a fan from a 90-95 Ford Taurus/Lincoln Mark VIII from the junk yard. I ran at about 210 in the summer in AZ


----------

